# Cosplay



## Tarot (Dec 20, 2015)

Any of you guys cosplay? If so, who?
A few of mine:

Chrollo Lucifer

Obito

Persona 5 protag


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 21, 2015)

Oh. The Obito one is especially nice! 

I don't do cosplay but I am indeed fond of it & admire the skill that goes into good cosplays. Love attending cosplay contests, too & used to do that when I lived in Frankfurt. The German National Cosplay Contest is held at the yearly Frankfurt Book Fair.


----------



## Catamount (Dec 22, 2015)

I always adore cosplayers, but my cosplaying experience makes me wanna strangle myself for that. 


I like it when it's neat, looks as close to the original as possible and when the photos are high quality.


----------



## Catamount (Dec 24, 2015)

really cute pre-made cosplay kimono dresses

i especially liked batgirl kimono

omg so cute


----------



## Stein (Dec 24, 2015)

Awesome cosplays man!
I cosplayed as Hayate and Gin Ichimaru a few years ago, they were pretty bad though...

I envy those that put so much effort into their cosplays, I could never do that.
Still wanna cosplay in the future though.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2015)

I dressed up as Ultimate Nick Fury for the premiere of The Avengers.


----------



## Violence (Dec 26, 2015)

I cosplayed as Izumi with the wedding dress from Love Stage! , Aoba from Dramatical Murder, Rai from Lamento, Gakupo, Kaito and a demon girl from my fictional characters too.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 26, 2015)

If I had a person to do it with I would completely be into it 

Anyone in Michigan?


----------



## Mako (Dec 26, 2015)

Oh shit, is that Persona pic from acen/Rosemont?


----------



## Shanoa (Dec 26, 2015)

I also cosplay
But sorta shy to share my stuff 
I love cosplaying though
It's a fun hobby that bring out many skills.
From Eva foam armor to sewing a specific stitching for a particular fabric.
It's a wonderful learning experience especially if you need a certain solution for a problem.


----------



## Milady (Dec 27, 2015)

Death Arcana said:


> Any of you guys cosplay? If so, who?
> A few of mine:
> 
> Chrollo Lucifer
> ...


love it! you look happy 


Shanoa said:


> I also cosplay
> But sorta shy to share my stuff
> I love cosplaying though
> It's a fun hobby that bring out many skills.
> ...



me too. too shy to share 
I started cosplaying in 2014 and I felt so happy. I wish I've done it earlier cuz now life is getting busy and I'm getting old I guess..


----------



## Tarot (Dec 27, 2015)

Mako said:


> Oh shit, is that Persona pic from acen/Rosemont?


Hell yeah, it's from last year's Acen.


----------



## Shanoa (Dec 27, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> me too. too shy to share
> I started cosplaying in 2014 and I felt so happy. I wish I've done it earlier cuz now life is getting busy and I'm getting old I guess..



D'awww i know the feeling
i keep doing the same cosplay though since i keep learning new ways to achieve better results (Plus i been losing weight little by little so i needed the update anyway).
Plus budgeting for more durable items can be a pain to come across.
You're never too old to cosplay tbh. It's for fun at the end anyway. ;p

But yeah you don't need to do like 5 cosplay for a year.
Just work on 1 solid cosplay per year and you be good.
My friend who's an amazing cosplayer only make 1 cosplay per year and it's always so good.
Good enough for the NYCC eastern conference championships.


----------



## fyhb (Jan 11, 2016)

Gonna be first time cosplaying as Itachi Uchiha at my local comic convention  wish me luck


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 24, 2016)

I don't cosplay, but I know of some people who do. Some of them can be really cool. 



Death Arcana said:


> Any of you guys cosplay? If so, who?
> A few of mine:
> 
> Chrollo Lucifer
> ...



The Obito one is really cool!


----------



## fyhb (Jan 24, 2016)

the Obito one is nice!
Great job!


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 25, 2016)

Love cosplaying, just wish I had the money to travel and go to more conventions. I'll be going to my first one of this year near the end of February, and it'll also be my first time traveling to/attending a convention entirely on my own - should be fun.

My most recent cosplays from the last convention I attended



*Spoiler*: _Genderbent Falco Lombardi (SSBB)_ 














*Spoiler*: _Gijinka Kyogre_ 













After specifically bleaching and dying my hair last year for these cosplays I will likely never do so again. As much as I hate wigs, mostly because I'm terrible at styling and configuring them properly on my head, I'll likely be using them in the foreseeable future. 

I'm currently reworking the boots for my Falco cosplay (more like doing a completely new set of boots) since walking around in heels that high was excruciating. I'm also making some much needed improvements to the belt. Should be all set for me to wear again in time for the next con.


----------



## Island (Jan 25, 2016)

I've done a few cosplays.

My favorite was one I did at Otakon two years ago:



I want to do something more intricate when I have the time/money, but that probably won't be happening anytime soon.


----------



## Kyrato (Feb 4, 2016)

Really like the Obito one. I'm thinking of doing an Itachi cosplay myself for the local convention.


----------

